# good ammo?



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

has anyone ever used kenematics research ammo? I bought some at a gun show this weekend 38 special +P HP for 15.00 per box. just wandering if they are any good.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I never heard of them. How many rounds for 15.00?


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

*good ammo*

50 rounds for 15.50


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I've never heard of them b4 either. Are they reloads?


----------

